# NOW WHAT ... The Pups Tested TOO STRONG 4 Average Handler/Trainers



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Gators with tails


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Whats this a dream of yours? You got video of these monsters?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL,The breeding has been repeated. This dream keeps coming back.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive heard this several times about the brown dogs breeder be ware people getting these dogs and never owned as much as a chiwawa or a beagle the people breeding these dogs and buying these dogs had better take a good at what there doing


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know anything about this stuff. How old are they? How do you test?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> LOL,The breeding has been repeated. This dream keeps coming back.


A repeat breeding doesn't automatically produce the same quality of dogs, but you don't say what quality of dogs they were in the first breeding.

Who's the sire, dam?

We're not all crystall ball gazers on here.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t know anything about this stuff. How old are they? How do you test?


The pups are 6 1/2 weeks today.

Testing starts at 5 weeks with whistle to come for dinner then translated into chase a rag with rattle stick added.

They trigger on the rattle stick, can take contact and hits during the death thrash. LOL

Guns and odd sound is added along with carry toys galore.

Pups are climbing/jumping over a foot and a half high barrier now when the sound imprint is heard to feed and or bite.

Another cool test I like to do is rattle a bowl of dry puppy kibble. See who takes the sound imprint as a que to search for that errant and hidden single kibble in their area.

Academic, and they all show these drives as strong.

Same tests I have always used for all my PSD, Military and Detection prospects who have made the work grade.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't all "gators" have tails?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Even the ones that cats frighten off, do \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What's wrong with informing us of the Dam and Sire?

Mighty neat testing programme!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> A repeat breeding doesn't automatically produce the same quality of dogs, but you don't say what quality of dogs they were in the first breeding.
> 
> Who's the sire, dam?
> 
> We're not all crystall ball gazers on here.


Third breeding actually Gillian.

I do not breed nor sell pets. Pro Applications Only, Not Sport

First litter mom killed them all. She flatened them first night.

Second litter I supervised but only two males were born.

Both now at a year and a half. Are psd/military quality. Easy to work with but civil edged.

The larger of the two is 90 lbs, not fat.

The mom a malinois is an NVBK type bitch from Bobby Solomini. She is a Barack GR. Daughter. Her full littermate won the Canadian Ring II Championship this season. Outstanding NVBK Genetics with a hint of Loup Mutin.

The Sire is my Dutchie Benno who is a son of Nicky, A Dutch Championship compeditor bred with a slant towards Robby on both sides.

My Benno has many years of pro security under his leash so to speak.

Cool Dogs


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

At least one quarter of every working litter is pet quality. 

Hah, hah, there is your controversial statement for the day!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

James Degale said:


> At least one quarter of every working litter is pet quality.
> 
> Hah, hah, there is your controversial statement for the day!


Easy one James Degale. Name one person anywhere in the world who has pet quality from me.

I could also add that most working bred litters are 100% pets.

U sound a bit sporty


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Easy one James Degale. Name one person anywhere in the world who has pet quality from me.
> 
> I could also add that most working bred litters are 100% pets.
> 
> U sound a bit sporty


Jerry, have you been breeding a long time ? I had also heard that there is at least often one in a litter who doesn't quite make the grade, maybe lower in drive or nerve issue etc. and is regarded as pet quality, don't know if it is true.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

When not working, all my dogs are "quality pets" and "pet quality". 

Me thinks something has gone wrong in the breeding if they weren't, ha, hah 

You're damn right I am sporty. Pele was my nickname in school.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

40 yrs Maggie. Just shy of 40. Started as a teenager.

Nerve buckets are not pets. They are defective. Like a three legged dog at birth.

AND yes this can happen but is not a normal result.

Like begets like.

In other words, breed bad shit get bad shit back.

Breed Good Genetics

get that back.

Math works well here.

Please keep in mind everyone watching this thread.

My one litter this year. Will not be another till next year.

I breed me ME. Others who want one stand in line.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Jerry, do you xray your breeding stock's hips,elbows, and backs? Just curious to see who health tests besides working their stock for possible future reference/looking for pup.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How many pups in this litter?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jerry, sounds like we share a lot of the same philosophies..........

Any vid footage on benno you might be willing to share?


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Jerry,
Just a question. This is a repeat litter that has been done three times. The first time none of the pups past the first night, the second litter the pups (2 males) are police or military quality (are they presently placed with police or military or is it just your evaluation of them?), Just curious. Doesn't sound like anything exceptional has been proven yet,
Mike


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I must be in a cynical mood, this whole thing reads like it should be an ad on PDB


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

/me pats Jerry on the back - "atta boy! Good dog breeder - want a cookie??"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I breed me ME. Others who want one stand in line.

What were you trying to say here ? There is a line you have to stand in ? Do I get a discount every day I have to stand there ? Is this an add ? Have they attacked, killed, and now are feeding on the mother yet ?

Just curious. LOL

You got that video of G'Vitou working for me yet ?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: You got that video of G'Vitou working for me yet ?


Yes,


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> The Pups Tested TOO STRONG 4 Average Handler/Trainers


My first joking thought was, That's not actually saying much, the average handler cant handle a golden retriever...LOL


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like the litter is from sporty type genetics.... oh hold on... all working dogs can be traced back quickly to sporting lines.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jerry, you are killing me. What do I need to do to get to watch that G'Vitou video ? I cannot afford to drive up to your house and get mauled by a litter of killer pups. : )


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

on of yours Jerry ?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Did I miss it? How many in this litter?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Any reason this Litter Announcement doesn't go in the Litter Announcement forum?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Any reason this Litter Announcement doesn't go in the Litter Announcement forum?


Opps, I smell a dead thread.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry everyone, but I was just reminded to post that there are NO PUPPIES AVAILABLE.

I never sell pups these days.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Question Jerry...... do you stack you dogs for pictures? Nice looking.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Question Jerry...... do you stack you dogs for pictures? Nice looking.


Thanks but no that is a very lucky shot from the last litter. The new ones are identical structure


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Sorry everyone, but I was just reminded to post that there are NO PUPPIES AVAILABLE.
> 
> I never sell pups these days.




mouth breathers blowing up your inbox?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> mouth breathers blowing up your inbox?


Don't u know it.

The moment I posted no pups 4 sale.

The inbox did an Irish Jig lol


----------

